# who is better ?? Spree or eddie jones??



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

i think jones has the advantage but the thing is jones need more leadership! he plays good D and he shoots better than spree in the perimeter ! what do you guys think ?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Eddie Jones vs. Latrell Sprewell

Jones:
18.3 PPG
4.7 RPG*
3.2 APG
1.44 SPG*
0.95 BPG*
.432 FG%*
.837 FT%*
.390 3P%*
39.0 MPG

Sprewell:
19.4 PPG*
3.7 RPG
3.9 APG*
1.16 SPG
0.17 BPG
.404 FG%
.821 FT%
.360 3P%
41.1 MPG*

Eddie Jones had higher %s, and had more blocks, steals, and rebounds while playing LESS minutes. He's better.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I like Eddie Jones game, he also has more trade value when you want to part with him. Nethier Eddie Jones or Spre are keepers at this point in their careers.

-Petey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jones. No question!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

the dude i traded in ueba

??????

??????

eddie jones


----------



## Scorched (Sep 5, 2002)

I would take Spree over Eddie. Spree is a bright spot on an otherwise undertalented team, while Eddie is in a playoff contending team that has been underwhelming. Similar athleticism, but Spree seems to have more drive.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

oh so we have different opinions now here ey !!


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

I would pick Spree. I have always been a Eddie Jones fan since his days in L.A., but he always faded in the playoffs. Spree seems to step up his game in the playoffs, and seems to be a better go to player than Eddie. Eddie is a very good complimentary player, but Spree is a superstar type player stuck on a sorry a$$ franchise.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Spre lights it up durin the playoffs cause he takes way more shots... part of why Houston's shots were down is cause those shots must have gone to someone, I think to Spre...

-Petey


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

I would take Eddie, simply because it is too close to say and I like Eddie more.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddie wins in a walk in my mind. Eddie puts up a higher field goal percentage despite defending the opposing team's best perimeter player each and every night. Eddie makes the Heat tick in those long periods of scorelessness when Brian Grant and Anthony Carter aren't getting any open looks because they are not going to ZO enough in the post. 

Not to mention, I think Eddie can actually shut Spree down for long stretches in a game. Spree defending Eddie, on the other hand, is a mismatch.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

EJ is better right now


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> I would pick Spree. I have always been a Eddie Jones fan since his days in L.A., but he always faded in the playoffs. Spree seems to step up his game in the playoffs, and seems to be a better go to player than Eddie. Eddie is a very good complimentary player, but Spree is a superstar type player stuck on a sorry a$$ franchise.


I agree with this opinion. Eddie is a very good player, but he is not as "competitive" in the playoffs as Spree has always shown. They both gamble on defense, going for steals when there isn't one and have gotten burned many times doing that. But, I would say that Eddie is a better team defender, imho.

If I had a team in the playoffs - I would want Spree because he can and has taken over games in the playoffs, Eddie never has - that I can recall.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Interesting question. I'd view it this way. On a good team, I'd rather have Jones. He brings superb complimentary skills and a great attitude to the table. If a team is struggling, Sprewell's aggresive (obviously too aggresive at times) style and personality and give that team a big lift. He could play with a winner, but my pick would be Jones.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

well do you guys think that jones can step up this season in miami?? or is his era gone?? i just hope jones will shoot better this year and attck the basket like before when he got the number 25 and was always on the highlite real !!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jones is better:

I wish we still had him on the Lakers

PG-Eddie
SG-Kobe
SF-George
PF-Horry
C-Shaq

:yes:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones has had a better career but Spree had a better season in 01/02. Spree:dead:


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> well do you guys think that jones can step up this season in miami?? or is his era gone?? i just hope jones will shoot better this year and attck the basket like before when he got the number 25 and was always on the highlite real !!


I think Eddie will be solid as usual. 18-22ppg, 3-4 assists, and 2 steals a game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Jones is better:
> 
> I wish we still had him on the Lakers
> ...


They traded Eddie to make time for Kobe, with Eddie on the team, it's possible he would have stunted Kobe's career.

-Petey


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

eddie really knows how to defend and i only think the advantage of spree is that spree is clutch!! don't you guiys agree?
:gbanana:


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

i just hope jones will attack the basket more this season than last year where he shooted often in the perimeter!


----------



## Greg(I'm Greek) (Sep 6, 2002)

Eddie!!!!:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

spree is more of a leader despite the choking incident, he raises his game up a notch in the playoffs, jones is better off as a second option on offense, he cant carry a team through a playoff series


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Leader? He tried to lead half his team out of town running his mouth...

He is no leader...

-Petey


----------

